

The One Instruction Wonder - edsrzf
http://www.drdobbs.com/embedded-systems/the-one-instruction-wonder/221800122

======
lmm
Cute, but I don't see how it's really "one instruction". It's just encoding
the instructions into the "addresses"; like reversing orthogonal addressing,
but coming around to the same endpoint. Each address now represents an opcode,
so it's not really any more flexible than a "normal" processor architecture.

I find it hard to imagine a human, much less a compiler, could write code for
this in any other way that by treating it as a regular register machine, but
taking two or three instructions (copy inputs, then copy output) for every one
- or else implementing their program in VHDL.

Am I missing something?

